# Abstract coding



## skanderson (Jun 28, 2011)

Exactly what is a prospective employer looking for when it specifies "abstract coding" experience?  Thanks


----------



## mcandia (Jun 28, 2011)

It refers to billing by abstraction versus "superbill". Records are reviewed and the E/M level of service is selected by the coder based on the supporting documentation. 

Op reports are reviewed etc. 

Maria


----------

